# Buying a gun out of state?



## Donato

I live in Connecticut. This summer I will be traveling in North Carolina and Florida. May I buy a gun in one of these states and how can I transport it back to Connecticut if I am flying? May I ship it to my home address or have it shipped to a local FFL? Thanks.


----------



## James NM

You'll have to have it shipped to an FFL in you home state for a transfer.


----------



## Kyle1337

yea, just do it FFL to FFL, if you are able to buy handguns in those states with a conn. ID. If you are, you can put it into checked luggage unloaded, no ammo at all, and you have to declare it, and then they'll stop you pull you aside verify the item is in a locked container disassembled with no ammo, and more paper work to fill out, if you fly with it in checked get there 8-10 hours early for the hassle, just have it shipped...lol


----------



## DJ Niner

Donato said:


> I live in Connecticut. This summer I will be traveling in North Carolina and Florida. May I buy a gun in one of these states and how can I transport it back to Connecticut if I am flying? May I ship it to my home address or have it shipped to a local FFL? Thanks.


As far as handguns go, legally, you can only complete a transaction and take possession of a handgun in your state of legal residence. When I am traveling and want to be able to legally purchase a handgun in another state, I get one or more printed copies, signed in ink, of my local dealer's Federal Firearm License, to take along with me. I have an agreement with him on how much I will pay for a transfer fee for each gun, and I make sure I am aware of how he wants things handled (some dealers, for instance, will not accept out-of-state transfers from individuals; they only want guns coming in from other FFL dealers).

If I see something I'd like to buy during the trip, I negotiate a price, then ask the seller if he will ship to the FFL near my home. Some don't want the extra hassle, but most most will do it (as long as you pay the shipping, and sometimes an extra "handling" fee). If we can strike a deal, I give him the signed-in-ink copy of my hometown dealer's FFL, pay the seller the asking price plus any fees, find out when it will ship, and get one or more phone numbers so I can contact the seller if there is a problem. I usually call my dealer and give him a heads-up that a new blaster is on the way, just as a courtesy. When I get home, I go to my local dealer, inspect the gun for shipping damage, do the paperwork, and take it home.

Keep in mind, non-FFL-dealer face-to-face sales of handguns to residents of different states are not legal under Federal law. There are some exceptions, such as for military personnel who work in or are assigned to one state and maintain a residence in another state, so if that applies, get a dealer to look it up for you. Also, if a selling dealer doesn't want to ship to another FFL, he doesn't have to; it's entirely his call. Same for a dealer receiving guns from out-of-state; just because it is legal for him to receive a gun from an individual, does NOT mean he HAS to do it; he can choose to only accept transfers from other dealers (and many do just that, to insure a solid audit paperwork trail).


----------



## kilts4ever

*transportation of a handgun*

www.faa.gov/.../ash/ash_programs/hazmat/aircarrier_info/media/Is It%.

check with the FAA on their regs. Just go to www.faa.gov to find out that you can transport a handgun in your locked checked baggage. You can, also, carry small amounts of ammo but I wouldn't push it.

You don't need to send it via FFL's if you have already purchased it. The FAA will allow you to put it in your checked baggage. Taking a gun on an airplane isn't a problem as long as you cannot have access to it, like in your checked baggage. But don't take my word, research it online.


----------



## Donato

kilts4ever said:


> www.faa.gov/.../ash/ash_programs/hazmat/aircarrier_info/media/Is It%.
> 
> check with the FAA on their regs. Just go to www.faa.gov to find out that you can transport a handgun in your locked checked baggage. You can, also, carry small amounts of ammo but I wouldn't push it.
> 
> You don't need to send it via FFL's if you have already purchased it. The FAA will allow you to put it in your checked baggage. Taking a gun on an airplane isn't a problem as long as you cannot have access to it, like in your checked baggage. But don't take my word, research it online.


Thanks, that is very helpful. The full link in case anyone else is interested is here in pdf form:

http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...aircarrier_info/media/Is It Safe brochure.pdf

The pertinent paragraph states:

"Firearms and Ammunition may not
be carried on by a passenger on an
aircraft. However, unloaded firearms
may be transported in checked baggage
if declared to the agent at checkin
and packed in a suitable container.
Handguns must be in a locked container.
Boxed small arms ammunitions
for personal use may be transported in
checked luggage. Amounts may vary
depending on the airlines."


----------



## James NM

Donato said:


> Thanks, that is very helpful. The full link in case anyone else is interested is here in pdf form:
> 
> http://www.faa.gov/about/office_org...aircarrier_info/media/Is It Safe brochure.pdf
> 
> The pertinent paragraph states:
> 
> "Firearms and Ammunition may not
> be carried on by a passenger on an
> aircraft. However, unloaded firearms
> may be transported in checked baggage
> if declared to the agent at checkin
> and packed in a suitable container.
> Handguns must be in a locked container.
> Boxed small arms ammunitions
> for personal use may be transported in
> checked luggage. Amounts may vary
> depending on the airlines."


I'm confused. Why are we talking about FFA regulations about transporting a gun you can't buy?


----------



## Todd

James NM said:


> I'm confused. Why are we talking about FFA regulations about transporting a gun you can't buy?


:anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023


----------



## kilts4ever

*Gun you cannot buy?*

My response was just for transporting a gun back from another state. Do you absolutely have to be a resident of the state before you can purchase a gun? I purchase guns via gunbroker.com all the time, which is buying a gun in another state and having it transported to my state via FFL. What is the difference between that and traveling to the state purchasing a gun and traveling back? I'll have to look that up in the regs.


----------



## Todd

kilts4ever said:


> My response was just for transporting a gun back from another state. Do you absolutely have to be a resident of the state before you can purchase a gun? I purchase guns via gunbroker.com all the time, which is buying a gun in another state and having it transported to my state via FFL. What is the difference between that and traveling to the state purchasing a gun and traveling back? I'll have to look that up in the regs.


Remember with gunbroker, you're not taking possession of the gun in the other state. The gun is coming to your FFL, who is then responsible to make sure you can be legally in posession of the gun by verifying your permit or running the appropriate background checks.


----------



## James NM

kilts4ever said:


> ... What is the difference between that and traveling to the state purchasing a gun and traveling back? ...


What's the difference? 10 to 12 in Leavenworth.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

kilts4ever said:


> ...I purchase guns via gunbroker.com all the time, which is buying a gun in another state and having it transported to my state via FFL. What is the difference between that and traveling to the state purchasing a gun and traveling back?...


Try it and see. :anim_lol:
:watching:


----------



## Donato

James NM said:


> I'm confused. Why are we talking about FFA regulations about transporting a gun you can't buy?


You can buy the gun out of state. We cannot transport it because of federal regulations. I checked with a FFL in both North Carolina and Florida and both said that you can purchase a gun from them but that they would have to ship it to an FFL in your home state, just like an online purchase.


----------



## Todd

Donato said:


> You can buy the gun out of state. We cannot transport it because of federal regulations. I checked with a FFL in both North Carolina and Florida and both said that you can purchase a gun from them but that they would have to ship it to an FFL in your home state, just like an online purchase.


I honestly don't see why you'd do that though and not just buy online then. Say you buy a $600 gun in FL or NC. You're then going to pay about $42 in sales tax. Then you're going to get hit with, at a minimum $25 FFL fee from the shop where you bought it. Then you're going to pay, at the minimum again $25 to ship it to your FFL in CT. When you get home, you're going to have to pay your CT FFL the fee as well, so tack on another minimum $25. So now your $600 gun has a total price of $717. And that's a low ball figure as I've seen dealers have FFL fees as high as $50 and the shipping could be higher. Buy online, pay shipping (some places are free) and one FFL fee. No tax and no double FFLs.


----------



## Donato

Todd said:


> I honestly don't see why you'd do that though and not just buy online then. Say you buy a $600 gun in FL or NC. You're then going to pay about $42 in sales tax. Then you're going to get hit with, at a minimum $25 FFL fee from the shop where you bought it. Then you're going to pay, at the minimum again $25 to ship it to your FFL in CT. When you get home, you're going to have to pay your CT FFL the fee as well, so tack on another minimum $25. So now your $600 gun has a total price of $717. And that's a low ball figure as I've seen deals have FFL fees as high as $50 and the shipping coiuld be higher. Buy online, pay shipping (some places are free) and one FFL fee. No tax and no double FFLs.


Todd, you make total sense. I am new to this world and so I thought to myself, "Florida has some of the most lenient laws about purchasing a gun, so wouldn't it be fun to buy one down there?" Well, maybe buying it would be fun, but when you add up the numbers, it will be cheaper to do it online or just in a local gun shop. Thanks for making all this clear to me! After all, that's part of why we have these forums - to knock some sense into newbies! :numbchuck:


----------

